# ENDED-Winner Announced - Official BYH Caption Contest - 08/11/2016 - Pic by barnyardrescue



## Sumi

_WINNER ANNOUNCED HERE_​_
Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 _
_If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​


----------



## micah wotring

"Oh, uh hi. Um I w-wasn't eating your food."


----------



## micah wotring

"Back of bro, or I'll be forced to do' THE BIG EYES'.


----------



## micah wotring

"Nice doggy. Nice doggy. Please don't... I don't think it's working."


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nose....can you say "nose"?


----------



## micah wotring

Big Dog: "Haha, your face looks funny!"
Little Dog: "It's... It's my racing stripe."


----------



## Genipher

"Mo-om! The baby's _touching _me again!"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Luke, I am your father.....


----------



## Genipher

frustratedearthmother said:


> Luke, I am your father.....




I hope you win!!


----------



## Bunnylady

"Your nose is cold; you're healthy."


----------



## MrsKuhn

**Boop**

I booped your nose


----------



## madelynmccabe

I promise I didn't eat your dog food this time!!!! It really wasn't me!


----------



## micah wotring

"Soooo, I'm guessing this is your spot? Ummm, OOPS!! haha bye."
*runs off*


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry

Sumi said:


> _Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_
> 
> _The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _
> 
> _After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!
> 
> *How to Enter:*_
> 
> Reply to this thread with your caption
> 
> Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
> _That's it! Caption away!!
> 
> Here's the image for this contest:
> 
> View attachment 20488 _
> _If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​





Sumi said:


> _Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_
> 
> _The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _
> 
> _After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!
> 
> *How to Enter:*_
> 
> Reply to this thread with your caption
> 
> Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
> _That's it! Caption away!!
> 
> Here's the image for this contest:
> 
> View attachment 20488 _
> _If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​


Big dog: Scratch a little lower....... Ahhhhh yeah......
Little dog : Is it my turn yet?


----------



## Support

frustratedearthmother said:


> Luke, I am your father.....



Congratulations @frustratedearthmother ! You've composed the winning caption!

Thanks to everyone who submitted their entries! Stay tuned for the next caption contest.


----------



## micah wotring

Congratulations!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay @frustratedearthmother !!!


----------



## Genipher

Woohoo @frustratedearthmother !!


----------



## Latestarter

Way to go FEM! That was a good one...


----------

